# Smartphone gesucht



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
mein altes Samsung F480 soll endlich erlöst und ersetzt werden. Meine Anforderungen an ein Smartphone sind:
-Kamera muss nicht die beste sein (soll natürlich schon was erkennbar sein)
-Es darf nicht ruckeln, das macht mich einfach nur Kirre bei meinem Samsung, kann ich überhaupt nicht haben
-Guter MP3 Player von der Handhabung her
-WLAN
-Guter Browser (Safari gefällt mir auf dem iPhone nicht)
-Großer, gut aufgelöster Bildschirm
-Schönes Menü, das nicht nach zwei Wochen langweilig wird
-Gutes Mikro

Ich hatte im Blick das HTC Trophy 7 und das Samsung Galaxy I9000. Beide Handys hab ich bereits ausprobieren können und fand sie toll. Dazu werde ich mir natürlich eine Internetflat holen. Mit dem Handy werde ich natürlich telefonieren und viel simsen, aber im Bus, draußen und in der Schule viel im Internet surfen und Musik hören. Ich will nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben, von daher kann das Handy auch gebraucht sein. Eventuell warte ich mit dem Kauf auch bis zum September, lohnt sich das warten oder soll ich zuschlagen?


----------



## zøtac (25. Mai 2011)

Galaxy S i9000 oder HTC Desire 
Windows Phone 7 würd ich dir jetzt nicht empfehlen, wird schnell eintönig und ist nen geschlossenes OS.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, das Desire ist echt schick und wenn ich die Testberichte so lese auch für mich geeignet. Mit Samsung hatte ich jetzt nicht besonders gute Erfahrungen, aber das I9000 wird ja laut vielen Meinungen nur vom Nachfolger getoppt.


----------



## zøtac (25. Mai 2011)

Das i9000 ist etwas schneller als das Desire, das Desire hat dafür ne bessere Verarbeitung und Hochwertigere Materialien, musst halt abwägen was dir wichtiger ist. 
Sind auf jedenfall 2 Top Handys. Und das i9000 Hardwaremäßig das beste seiner Generation


----------



## DeadlyTear (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kann das HTC Desire nur empfehlen. Ich hab es selber und bin absolut zurfrieden damit.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (25. Mai 2011)

Also wenn man KEIN ruckeln, will ist das Desire keine gute Wahl...


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2011)

Also Desire und i9000 liegen gleichauf, ich werde beide nochmal testen und schauen welches mir mehr zusagt.
Mit klitzekleinen Rucklern kann ich leben, aber wenn ich Handys sehe bei denen es eine Diashow ist, in's Menü zu wechseln, vergeht mir sofort der Spaß am Handy.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht's mit der YouTube App beim Galaxy bzw. beim Desire aus? Das ist mir ebenfalls sehr wichtig, die vom iOS gefällt mir ziemlich gut, auch wenn man sich keine Kanäle anschauen kann.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Beim Galaxy ist das mMn besser umgesetzt mit YT.


----------



## Freak2011 (30. Mai 2011)

redet ihr vom Desire HD oder nur Desire? o.O weil das DHD ist gleich auf mittem Galaxy S und Iphone 4 ! und dazu noch der große Ramspeicher !

also ich habs, wills zwar verkaufen da ichs kaum nutze aber hat massig power !


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem Desire HD?
Der MP3-Player ist richtig gut, sehr schön implementiert.
Ruckeln tut hier rein garnichts und ein Update auf 2.3 gibt es auch Standardmäßig.
Und wenn du kein Problem damit hast, täglich aufzuladen, ist das DHD eine wirklich gute Wahl.

Und die YouTube-App läuft auch super.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Juni 2011)

Zu teuer! Ich will nicht mehr als 250€ für ein (gebrauchtes) Handy ausgeben, wenn ich für irgendwas 400€ ausgebe dann entweder für Fahrzeuge oder für meinen PC. ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juni 2011)

Also, ich hab jetzt ein Toshiba TG01 geschenkt bekommen. Ich werde es mal eine zeitlang testen, wenn es meinen Ansrpüchen genügt werde ich das behalten und kein neues kaufen. Also ich habe gelesen man kann auf das Handy Android installieren (standartmäßig Windows 6.1) was ja schon sehr geil wäre. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder eine detaillierte Anleitung geben? Ich habe welche gefunden, aber die sind nicht sehr detailliert. Englisch ist kein Problem.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Juni 2011)

Das Handy ist nicht so mein Fall. Es ist schön schnell und so weiter, aber es hat Windows Mobile 6.5. Für mich absolut unbrauchbar. Ich brauche kein Office Zeugs. Wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt, auf Windows Phone 7 oder Android zu wechseln schenke ich das Handy meiner Mutter. Absolut schlimm, diese kleine Schrift. Wozu hat man einen riesigen Bildschirm wenn man doch immer mit dem Fingernagel auf alles drücken muss? Videos sind bei dem Display natürlich ein Genuss. Wäre es denn alles wenigstens schön verpackt wie bei vielen HTC Handys.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juni 2011)

Okay - kleines Update.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile für HTC entschieden, da ich deren Handys einfach Klasse finde.
Meine Auswahl liegt nun bei:
HTC Wildfire ohne Vertrag white: Amazon.de: Elektronik
HTC Wildfire weiß [206€]
HTC Desire Z Smartphone 3.7 Zoll Tungsten Grey: Amazon.de: Elektronik
HTC Desire Z [330€]
HTC Desire S Smartphone 3,7 Zoll muted black: Amazon.de: Elektronik
HTC Desire S [350€]
HTC Trophy 7 - Smartphone mit Windows 7: Amazon.de: Elektronik
HTC Trophy 7 [200€]


Am Desire Z gefällt mir die Tastatur sehr, da ich viel mit dem Handy schreibe. 
Welches ist davon am meisten zu empfehlen?


----------



## Tuerkay (24. Juni 2011)

Das HTC Desire Z ist die beste Wahl, falls du nichts gegen Rooten und Custom ROMs hast. Der 800MHz Prozessor lässt sich so auf 1GHz Takten und ist dann sogar schneller als das Desire.
Durch Custom ROMs hast du dann noch mehr leistung, da diese meist besser optimiert sind als das stock ROM. Auserdem kannst du unnötige Programme vor der ROM installation löschen, um so Platz zu sparen.

Wie zøtac bereits gesagt hat, währe eine Windows Phone 7 Smatphone nichts für dich und das Wildfire wird dich sehr schnell enttäuschen. Es ist langsam und hat ein ziemlich kleines Display mit ner sehr schlechten Auflösung.
Das Desire S und das Desire Z haben den selben Prozessor, nur das der beim S bereits übertaktet ist. Aber das Z hat die bessere Grafikeinheit.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juni 2011)

Gut, ich beschäftige mich gerne mit sowas. Dann das Desire Z + Custom ROM und auf 1GHz takten. Sind diese Sachen ohne großartige Vorkenntnisse zu schaffen? Natürlich wenn man sich einliest usw


----------



## ChaoZ (22. September 2011)

So, nochmal hochholen.
Ich stehe jetzt kurz vor der Entscheidung:
Samsung Galaxy S I9000
HTC Desire Z
HTC Desire S

Jetzt kommt's nur noch auf den Preis an. Ich will nicht mehr als 220€ ausgeben, am liebsten hätte ich das Galaxy. Kann auch gebraucht sein. Das Handy wird am Montag gekauft. Gibt es irgendwo gute Angebote für die Handys?


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. September 2011)

Das wäre mein Vorschlag ist fast Baugleich mit dem Galaxy S nur statt Amoled Display ein SuperclearLCD die einen sehen als nachteil die anderen als vorteil.
Aber der größte Vorteil pures Android da das Handy für Google gebaut wird also ohne Herstellerbranding und immer wenns geht das aktuelle Android.
Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 schwarz silber | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ChaoZ (22. September 2011)

Danke für den Vorschlag, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Orka45 (26. September 2011)

Um dir die Entscheidung zu erschweren, werfe ich mal das Omnia 7 in den Raum.
Die Verarbeitung ist top, Hinten Alu und Vorn Glas. Super AMOLED Display, ehemalige Oberklasse, bei Base allerdings schon für 216€ zu finden.
WP7 Betriebssystem und in 1-2 Wochen dann das Mango Update. 
Die WP7 Menüführung ist top und hat in den hubs gleich viel wie z.B Facebook oder Hotmail Integriert.
Auch bekommt man 25 Gb Speicher *GRATIS* für Skydrive. Durch die Tolle anpassung von WP7 an die Hardware der Handys läuft 
(fast) alles komplett flüssig (bei mir hat es noch nie geruckelt!)
Der Akku reicht auch für 1-3 Tage, je nach gebrauch.

Ahja: Samsung hat heute den Nachfolger angekündigt.(Frontkammera, 3,7zoll Display, nur 8gb Spreicher, minimal verändertes Design und 0,4 GHz bei *Gleichem Akku!)* Deshalb kann man davon ausgehen, das das Omnia7 noch lange mit Updates Versorgt werden wird.


zøtac schrieb:


> Windows Phone 7 würd ich dir jetzt nicht empfehlen,  wird schnell eintönig und ist nen geschlossenes OS.


Geschlossen hin oder her. Vieles ist bereits integriet, und die wenigen Apps die es gibt taugen meistens auch was.
Man hat alles darauf, was man braucht ohne Tage lang Roms und co. zu flashen


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

Die zigtausend Apps interessieren einen eh nur zu Anfang fürher oder später wirds eh wieder zu dem was es ist, ein Handy was man immer mit hat mit paar auserwählten Apps die man öffters benutz und die für einen Interessant sind 

PS. Was ist wenn man kein Twitter oder Facebook oder sonstigen Müll der Moderne benutzt hat man dann trotzdem überall dieses Zeug drinnen oder verschwindet es dann vom Handy?
Ich mein wenn man mal die Werbung vom WinPhone7 anschaut kommt es einen so vor als würde das Handy ohne dieses ganze zeug garnicht funktionieren weils sich ja überall Synchronisieren will und gleich alle Nachrichten den Kontakten zuteilen will usw.


----------



## Orka45 (26. September 2011)

Also   
Im Wenn man seine Facebook zugangsdaten im Handy eingibt, ist es eig. mit Facebook Syncronisiert. D.h  Wenn man in seinen Bilderhub auf Social Fotos geht, werden alle Einträge von Freunden mit Bildern heruntergeladen. Beim Kontakte hub, wenn man nach rechts wischt stehen dann sämmtliche Statusmeldungen. Ob das auch da ist, wenn man sich nirgends Registriert hat, weis ich nicht. Aber selbst wenn sollte es eig. nicht auffallen.   <- Ist Schwer zu erklären Die Werbung soll einfach verdeutlichen, das man alles auf einen Blick abrufen kann. Wenn du es genauer wissen willst, schau dir einfach ein paar Videos auf youtube an.
Zu den Apps: Ich habe im momment 9 stück drauf, die nicht Serienmäsig sind (und alle Kostenlos). Davon werden mit Manog mindestens 3 Überflüssig.

Edit: Störend ist eig. nur die Tatsache, das in Zune(dem WP7 MP3 Player) noch kein Equalizer vorhanden ist. Ob das mit einem Zulünftigen Update noch kommt weis ich ebenfalls nicht, aber hey  Ich habe gute Kopfhörer.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen das Samsung Galaxy S I9000 und bin restlos begeistert. Ein paar Sachen vom iOS vermisse ich, die Tastatur z.B. gefällt mir bei Apple besser. Ich komme noch nicht ganz mit Android klar, aber das wird noch. Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
Mein Akku ist immer so schnell leer, heute mittag um 12 Uhr war er noch voll, jetzt habe ich nurnoch 7%. Ich benutze Darkys Rom und Gingerbread. Was zieht da so viel Akku? Und wenn ich den Knopf für's heruntertegeln der Lautstärke drücke, wird manchmal der Klingelton und manchmal die Medienlautstärke geändert. Ich will mit diesen Knöpfen nur die Medienlautstärke ändern, lässt sich das irgendwie machen?


----------



## Iceananas (2. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen das Samsung Galaxy S I9000 und bin restlos begeistert. Ein paar Sachen vom iOS vermisse ich, die Tastatur z.B. gefällt mir bei Apple besser.



Ich würde die sowieso eine andere Tastatur empfehlen. SwiftkeyX ist z.B. sehr nice, und meines erachtens ist Swype/Slide-It schon auf Samsung Handys drauf. Swype unbedingt ausprobieren! Wenn die Tastatur erstmal deine Schreibweise "erlernt" hat dann schreibt man durch Fingerwischer dermaßen schnell, das ist unglaublich und macht Spaß 



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich komme noch nicht ganz mit Android klar, aber das wird noch. Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
> Mein Akku ist immer so schnell leer, heute mittag um 12 Uhr war er noch voll, jetzt habe ich nurnoch 7%. Ich benutze Darkys Rom und Gingerbread. Was zieht da so viel Akku? Und wenn ich den Knopf für's heruntertegeln der Lautstärke drücke, wird manchmal der Klingelton und manchmal die Medienlautstärke geändert. Ich will mit diesen Knöpfen nur die Medienlautstärke ändern, lässt sich das irgendwie machen?


 
Unter Einstellungen -> Telefoninfo -> Akku -> Akkuverbauch kannst du einsehen welche Sachen wie viel Akku verbrauchen.
Die Akkulaufzeit beim Galaxy ist sowieso nicht pralle. Wenn das Handy neu ist wird die Laufzeit noch ein bisschen steigen.

Der Lautstärkeregler verändert die Klingellautstärke, wenn du gerade keine Medien abspielst. Wenn du Musik/Film/Spiele anhast dann regelt der die Medienlautstärke. 
Ich habe noch nicht rausgefunden ob man das irgendwie auf eins festlegen kann, Abhilfe schafft ansonsten ein Audiomanager als Widget.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Oktober 2011)

Swype habe ich auch schon ausprobiert und finde es eigentlich ganz toll, aber relativ lange Beiträge zu schreiben kann ich mir damit nur schwer vorstellen. Ich lasse mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen und versuche es mal. SwiftkeyX probiere ich mal aus, mal schauen ob es mir da besser gefällt, danke für den Vorschlag. 
Zum Akku: Der momentane Verbrauch sieht so aus:
Display 41%, Android OS 34%, WLAN 4% und sonst eigentlich nur Peanuts wie Facebook oder so. Ich denke nicht das da irgendwas übermäßig viel Akku zieht. Vielleicht kommt der Akku mir auch nur so schwach vor, weil das Handy neu ist und ich so viel daran herumspiele. :p 
Wäre ja blöd wenn ich erst total laut Musik anmachen müsste um sie dann leiser zu stellen. Hoffe da findet sich noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Iceananas (2. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Zum Akku: Der momentane Verbrauch sieht so aus:
> Display 41%, Android OS 34%, WLAN 4% und sonst eigentlich nur Peanuts wie Facebook oder so. Ich denke nicht das da irgendwas übermäßig viel Akku zieht. Vielleicht kommt der Akku mir auch nur so schwach vor, weil das Handy neu ist und ich so viel daran herumspiele. :p


 
Dein Android OS zieht ja übermäßig viel eigentlich, bei mir nimmt das Display in der Regel 80% ein. Aber wenn du viel rumgespielt hast und das Handy die ganze Zeit was machen musste, kann es auch schon sein. 

Mein Sensation hat am Anfang aber auch nur den halben Tag ausgehalten, weil ich die ganze Zeit rumgespielt habe


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Oktober 2011)

Na was sagt man dazu. 
Hab noch Darkys Rom 9.5 neu aufgespielt und siehe da: Mein Akkuverbrauch beläuft sich zu 95% auf den Bildschirm, WLAN nimmt 3% und "Akku bei Standby" 2%. Mehr gibt es da nicht. Mein Akku scheint um ein vielfaches länger zu halten, da hatte ich wohl beim flashen irgendeinen Fehler gemacht.

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage.  Ich habe mein Handy mit Facebook so synchronisiert, dass alle Kontakte von dort in meinem Telefonbuch sind. Wie füge ich diesen Kontakten (bei denen ich momentan ja nur Bild+Email Adresse+FB Profil habe) Handynummern hinzu?


----------



## Iceananas (3. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch eine Frage.  Ich habe mein Handy mit Facebook so synchronisiert, dass alle Kontakte von dort in meinem Telefonbuch sind. Wie füge ich diesen Kontakten (bei denen ich momentan ja nur Bild+Email Adresse+FB Profil habe) Handynummern hinzu?


 
Ich glaube du kannst ganz normal ein Kontakt erstellen und ihn anschließend mit dem Facebook-Kontakt verknüpfen


----------

